# BIG problems....



## azbestdadever1007 (Apr 14, 2007)

Help!!

My air conditioner quit on us last night and its really hot here in Arizona. We have a Carrier Weathermaker 8000 and the problem we are having is with the blower not coming on. 

So far, we have replaced the thermostat, performed the self diagnostic test on the furnace (the blower did come on during the test), and replaced the filter (it was changed 2 months ago). Nothing can make the blower come on. 

The Air conditioner fan does turn on and one of the pipes going to our home has frost on it. The AC fan does come on but the furnace just wont blow any of the cold air. Also, there is a click sound that comes from the thermostat, followed by a loud humming noise. Normally, the blower would come on about 10 to 20 seconds after the humming noise started. There is no change if I switch the air from Auto to On. The temperature in the room is 84 and we have turned the air down to 77 yet it wont come on. 

We appreciate any assistance in getting this solved.

Thank you


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome to Arizona's Best Dad Ever:
Wow, did your daughter give you the name? Someone is especially proud of you.
Open your air handler panel in front of the fan and see if the fan can be turned by hand; if it can't the motor is bad and frozen up, if it can be turned I would suspect the motor has a bad capacitor on it. The motor will probably have 2 or more seperate windings on it; one for start, one for low speed, one for high speed. The start winding could be burned out. 
Two more things to look at:
1. There could be a bad memory board in the air handler
2. Jeff1 is the authority on equipment and appliances.
Glenn


----------



## azbestdadever1007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks. 

My kids gave me the nickname. 

I spun the motor and a few minutes later the blower started up so we had air circulating through our home. The the blower shut off when the temperature reached 77. After a little while, the humming noise came back and the AC compressor came back on. The blower remained off. I went back and spun the motor and it came on again after a minute. 

Based on the advice you gave, would it be best to get a repair technician out to have the blower looked at or is this possibly something an average person could replace? I do have a home warranty that would cover the this but have a $75 deductible.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 15, 2007)

By all means, use the home warranty.
Glenn


----------

